# Enco 110 2030 schematic



## Hoover (Jun 6, 2018)

I am looking for a schematic for the wiring on my lathe.
Thanks.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2018)

Is yours a 12" x 36"?  Here's a manual for the 110 2079 which may be close


----------



## Hoover (Jun 7, 2018)

it is.
mine only has two contactors. one of them has a bad coil- trying to figure out what to replace it with.

thanks for the manual- the rest of it looks very similar.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2018)

Probably most any generic contactor would work- does it have a label on it?  You need to know the coil voltage mainly. If there is a stepdown transformer they are probably 24 volt AC coils
Do you know for certain the coil is bad? There's voltage at the coil terminals but it doesn't pull?


----------



## Hoover (Jun 7, 2018)

I took it apart and filed the contact points. when I push the button on the contactor the lathe runs, when I use the handle to turn it on in that direction, it just makes a buzzing sound.

I removed the contactor and put power to the coil, and it makes the same buzzing .

there are 5 sets of terminals on each contactor- I have not been able to find any with that # of terminals.  

I am not much of an electrician, so I don't know what to do with the "extra" wires.


----------



## Hoover (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## hman (Jun 7, 2018)

Sounds like you've done all that's necessary to isolate/identify the problem.  Unfortunately, I don't have any expertise (or familiarity with what electrical hardware is available) to offer you regarding a replacement.  I did play with your photo a bit, to better show the label.  Hope this helps somebody else figure out what will work for you.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2018)

Your lathe is running 220 volt single phase? Or 3 phase?  Or neither?
If it's single phase there's extra poles that aren't being used- those are 3 pole or possibly 4 pole contactors- they may only be using the first 2 poles
Mark


----------



## Hoover (Jun 7, 2018)

Runs off of s regular 110v outlet.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 7, 2018)

It would be good to see some pictures of the electrics,  and the motor data plate (if there is one)
are they using all the terminals on the contactor or are there some not used? Which ones are the coil 9 and 10?


----------



## hman (Jun 8, 2018)

If you look at Hoover's original photo, you'll see two terminals "behind" the R1 and 9 terminals - labels not visible.  I'm pretty sure these are for the coil, but I should let Hoover verify this.


----------



## Hoover (Jun 8, 2018)

the terminals in back are attached to the coil- these are the ones I used to bench test.
I don't think they have labels.

when I took the assembly apart these two terminals are attached to the removable coil.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 8, 2018)

So these coils operate on 120 volt AC?  There's no stepdown transformer in the circuit?


----------



## Hoover (Jun 8, 2018)

as far as I know, yes.  there was a small transformer in the box- not hooked up to anything.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 8, 2018)

So when you took the contactor apart, did you see any broken parts?  It seems the coil must still be ok if it buzzes, there must be some physical reason why the contacts won't close- a chunk of metal chips jammed in there maybe?


----------



## Hoover (Jun 8, 2018)

It is extremely clean inside.
Nothing looks broken.
The lathe runs properly when I push the override button on the contactor.

When I bench tested it (no power except for energizing the coil) it buzzes. I (think) that when energized the coil is rapidly applying/releasing.
I could be totally wrong about the cause of the noise.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2018)

I guess at this point, working without a schematic diagram, I would try substituting the good one for the bad or vice-versa, make sure you're not
on a wild goose chase and that the "bad" contactor is truly bad.  Then if you are 100% sure the contactor needs replacing, start looking for a close match online, possibly from China via Aliexpress or Ebay.   
It's normal for 120 volt ac contactors to buzz somewhat, they are not silent like dc types, but the buzzing doesn't necessarily mean a bad unit
If the other one doesn't buzz at all there's still something odd going on, and I would want to find out what it is before ordering any parts


----------



## Hoover (Jun 11, 2018)

The spindle does not turn in the direction that is controlled by that contactor unless I override the coil by pushing the override button.

I will try switching contactors and see if the problem follows the part.

I have looked for a same/similar contactor with no luck. most have 4 sets of terminals, instead of the 5 I need.

thanks


----------



## TomS (Jun 11, 2018)

Hoover said:


> The spindle does not turn in the direction that is controlled by that contactor unless I override the coil by pushing the override button.
> 
> I will try switching contactors and see if the problem follows the part.
> 
> ...



I had a contactor go bad on my Enco 110-2071 a couple of years ago.  Couldn't find a contactor with 5 terminals either.  Took the old one to a local motor repair shop and the owner came up with a 4 terminal contactor with a single terminal "piggy-back" contactor.  It was a tight fit in the electrical enclosure but I got it to fit.  Been working great ever since.  I'll take some pictures and see if I can get some part numbers for reference.


----------



## TomS (Jun 11, 2018)

Here are pictures of my electrical enclosure and the 4 terminal contactor with the single terminal "piggy-back" contactor.   

It's tight fit but it does fit.



Close up of the 4 terminal contactor.



Here's a picture of the single terminal contactor mounted to the 4 terminal contactor.  I couldn't read any part numbers but as I recall it is also a Square D item.


----------



## TomS (Jun 11, 2018)

Does this help?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Tom, thanks that helps. Were you having the same symptoms as Hoover? The contactor would only work if you pushed the button
but the coil wouldn't pull it?
Mark
ps Hoover I suspect the coil has failed somehow, probably gone high resistance. If you have an ohmmeter you could compare the readings of both coils (shut off the power and disconnect the coil wires) to verify the problem for sure


----------



## Hoover (Jun 11, 2018)

this is very encouraging.  I can make a new enclosure box easily enough.  I do a lot of sheetmetal fabrication projects for a friend that is an electrical guy- bartering is the best!
I will compare resistance in the two.  it didn't even occur to me to try that.

thanks again!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Hoover, yes you could certainly fab a new box - you mentioned the transformer is not being used on yours, you could remove it, but if you decide you wanted to run your lathe on 220 volt you would need it.  
At least now you have a part # for a possible replacement contactor-  I believe Allen Bradley also makes some that are 5 pole, if I can find the data sheet I'll post it here
Mark


----------



## Hoover (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## TomS (Jun 11, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Hi Tom, thanks that helps. Were you having the same symptoms as Hoover? The contactor would only work if you pushed the button
> but the coil wouldn't pull it?
> Mark
> ps Hoover I suspect the coil has failed somehow, probably gone high resistance. If you have an ohmmeter you could compare the readings of both coils (shut off the power and disconnect the coil wires) to verify the problem for sure



Yes, in that I had to use the button to engage the contacts.  Ultimately the problem was the contactor itself, not the coil.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-D-C...074181&hash=item33dd750dc9:g:bSAAAOSwe7laNbKn
Here's a 5 pole contactor I saw on Ebay, about 42$- only rated for 10A though, not sure how long it would last
Mark


----------



## mksj (Jun 12, 2018)

6 Pole contactor
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Contactor-...-32A-Motor-50A-Lighting-30a-110v/182761282428

You can also get a 4 pole (DPA34 is a 4 pole 30A contactor) and add an auxiliary contact on the side or top as indicated above. You need to map out/label the wires and if the additional two terminals are NO/NC. The auxiliary contactor below adds a NC/NO set of contacts. You can also call a distributor or tech support if you need assistance in the contactor parts.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/8910DPA34V02-DP-Contactor-8910DPA34VO2-BRAND-NEW/252434570419
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Square...DPA-Contactors-9999D11-9999-D-11/282239890247

You also might try calling some of the machinery distributors like Eisen or Acer.


----------



## Hoover (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of the advice!
It turned out to be some corrosion on the faces of the magnets.
The contactor bench rests perfectly now.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 18, 2018)

Ah! (slaps forehead) another mystery solved- I had a feeling that unit was still good, glad you found the problem


----------

